# Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum in wild



## cxcanh (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know how many ha of this species blooming now in this area ...


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, wonderful to see them in situ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hugorchids (Apr 21, 2013)

neat!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 21, 2013)

fantastic photos!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2013)

how wonderful.
must be such an inspiring site.
thanks!


----------



## atlantis (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

Seeing wild Paphiopedilum has to be really exciting. I love this _"in situ"_ photos.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 21, 2013)

Great, thanks for sharing. Great pics and gives a good idea for improving culture!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, my ....... WOW! I know what I am going to dream about tonight. Hell I wish I could see that in person, I would be there in 'a flash and a blur'!


----------



## tcw (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the impressive sharing!


----------



## TDT (Apr 21, 2013)

How marvellous! Thank you!


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 21, 2013)

Amazing, Canh! Thank you for sharing this beautiful place with us.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2013)

Is this Vietnam?

When was the last time it rained at this spot?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 21, 2013)

Love it! Awesome pics.


----------



## Dido (Apr 21, 2013)

they look so ealthy and nice

thanks for sharing


----------



## Stone (Apr 21, 2013)

Fantastic! Its (almost) like I'm there! That looks like a little Dendrobium jenkinsii in the tree in the first Pic?


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 21, 2013)

Stone said:


> Fantastic! Its (almost) like I'm there! That looks like a little Dendrobium jenkinsii in the tree in the first Pic?



The little one in the tree is one kind of Bulbophyllum, Dend.jenkinsii also a lot in this area. I also make some photo of that one blooming now, very nice one but here I just share Paph photos only. 
This area have 4 differents Pahp species : Paphiopedilum malipoense, Paphiopedilum henryanum, Paphiopedilum micranthum and Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum


----------



## paphreek (Apr 21, 2013)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## Stone (Apr 21, 2013)

cxcanh said:


> The little one in the tree is one kind of Bulbophyllum, Dend.jenkinsii also a lot in this area. I also make some photo of that one blooming now, very nice one but here I just share Paph photos only.
> 
> 
> > This area have 4 differents Pahp species Paphiopedilum malipoense, Paphiopedilum henryanum, Paphiopedilum micranthum and Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
> ...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 21, 2013)

Great photos, I really appreciate being able to see plants in-situ like that.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful Paphs. and fantastic photos. You're not hard to look at either,
cxcanh. Rather handsome I'd say!


----------



## Stone (Apr 22, 2013)

abax said:


> Beautiful Paphs. and fantastic photos. You're not hard to look at either,
> cxcanh. Rather handsome I'd say!



Haha were does one begin?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, they all look like FCC flowers! Nice to put a face to a name on this wonderful forum! 
On your next pictures lift up the leaves so I can see the root attachment please


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 22, 2013)

Stone said:


> cxcanh said:
> 
> 
> > The little one in the tree is one kind of Bulbophyllum, Dend.jenkinsii also a lot in this area. I also make some photo of that one blooming now, very nice one but here I just share Paph photos only.
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Definitely a little piece of paradise! Thanks for sharing, Canh!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

Is this in China?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

These are wonderful images! It makes me want very much to go there. The beauty of your images is truly stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 22, 2013)

chrismende said:


> Is this in China?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, this is from Vietnam.


----------



## Spaph (Apr 22, 2013)

Great pictures and thanks for sharing such amazing in situ pics!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. 




abax said:


> You're not hard to look at either,
> cxcanh. Rather handsome I'd say!


Shameless Hussy!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I'd love to see these in the wild. They look so big and healthy.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2013)

cool


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2013)

NYEric, I was just stating a fact. Can't I admire both the beautiful plants
and the handsome man??? Now don't you tell me you don't enjoy looking
at beautiful people. I've known quite a few Vietnamese over the years and generally they are a very handsome people...and very nice too.

Signed: Shameless Hussy


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2013)

You tell'm Angela!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

Angela, I'm sure Eric is teasing -- He is so guilty of such things himself. :wink:

But I do agree with you!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Angela, I'm sure Eric is teasing -- He is so guilty of such things himself. :wink:
> 
> But I do agree with you!


Moi!? Never.. :rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW! Awesome pictures! so nice to see a species in the wild become a specimen plant!

Robert


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome pictures and thanks a lot for sharing them with us. I hope that one day I will be able to travel to the east and see Paphs growing in the wild in person.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Moi!? Never.. :rollhappy:



 :wink:


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2013)

I enjoy NYEric's sense of humor immensely. Sometimes he just makes
my day happier! Over the years I've found orchid people have a wicked
humor that I love.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> WOW! Awesome pictures! so nice to see a species in the wild become a specimen plant!
> 
> Robert



Pics like these I remember when folks say that GH plants do better than wild plants.

These guys don't seem to be starving.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

wow!
love these photos!
thank you


----------

